# Morels, oysters, pheasant backs



## HOlson (May 21, 2021)

Roughly 2.5 pounds morels, 10 pounds oysters, all the pheasant backs you could want. Fresh today. More tomorrow







Houston MN Send offer 
Text 507 450 4394


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

HOlson said:


> Roughly 2.5 pounds morels, 10 pounds oysters, all the pheasant backs you could want. Fresh today. More tomorrow
> View attachment 39828
> Houston MN Send offer
> Text 507 450 4394
> ...


Welcome to the Forum @HOlson ! Kudos to You on the Trifecta of Spring Mush!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

HOlson said:


> Roughly 2.5 pounds morels, 10 pounds oysters, all the pheasant backs you could want. Fresh today. More tomorrow
> View attachment 39828
> Houston MN Send offer
> Text 507 450 4394





HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Welcome to the Forum @HOlson ! Kudos to You on the Trifecta of Spring Mush!


Ohhhh Wooooo Wow'wa Yes @HOlson Thank You for Sharing Your Triple Cool Find with us👍🏻


----------

